# An Idiot Abroad *discussion on all episodes*



## jpcapili (May 13, 2009)

Has anyone caught the first two episodes? I thought it's very funny.

It is a spin-off book featuring Ricky Gervais, Karl Pilkington and Stephen Merchant

The series has 7 episodes covering China, India, Jordan, Mexico, Egypt, Brazil and Peru.

The central premise of both the television series and the book is that Pilkington has no interest in global travel and so Merchant and Gervais make him travel, for education and comedy purposes respectively, while themselves staying in London and monitoring his progress.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

jpcapili said:


> Has anyone caught the first two episodes? I thought it's very funny.
> 
> It is a spin-off book featuring Ricky Gervais, Karl Pilkington and Stephen Merchant
> 
> ...


A listings search on tivo.com shows no results when I enter the title.

What channel and when is this on?


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

It looks like a UK show on Sky1. I'm not sure how you can see it in the US tho:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1702042/episodes

http://sky1.sky.com/an-idiot-abroad


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Sky 1 HD, probably not "legal" yet. The show does exist out there.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It's a wonderfully funny show. I know that Ricky says but there are moments when you just can't believe Karl is real. My favorite moments are actually when he really does see the wonder in the places he is visiting.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

It's great! Thanks for the suggestion! I had no idea this show existed.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> It's great! Thanks for the suggestion! I had no idea this show existed.


+1 :up:


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow is that series funny. I had a smirk on my face most of the time.

It reminds me of the things Ian Wright or Michael Palin would probably have wanted to say on trips to strange lands. Fans of Amazing Race, Lonely Planet, The Ricky Gervais show etc.. Also fans of the Long Way Round series.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Okay folks, don't try that penis trick at home.... AGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ricky's laugh just cracks me up, its infectious.

This was a classic...


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

This weeks episode was great, it had all aspects. At times Karl was happy, funny, and totally pissed off, he got the whole thing going.

I'll spoiler this so as not to spoil it if you have not seen it yet



Spoiler



his comment about Jerusalem being like Pac Man because of all the religious groups chasing you was comical.

It was clear he knew about the "kidnapping" in advance

His refusal to get on the camel and running away from the dancers was wonderful.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

"Karlos" in Mexico was hysterical. Personal favorite was the bit on cowboys.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

This has been picked up by Science Channel (yes, Science Channel) and will start airing in January.

Press Release


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Also airing on the Discovery Channel, starting Jan 21.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Wanted to bump this for people who were interested. Tonight on Science Channel.

Absolutely Brilliant.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

If you think that you have a Season Pass for An Idiot Abroad, check again and check this thread in the Season Pass Alert forum.

(Summary: The program guide altered the name sometime last week and which invalidated Season Passes made previously. Also all episodes other than the preview are stamped with the date they premiered in the UK, so a 'new episode only' season pass will skip them).


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I just learned of this show Friday. I loved the Ricky Gervais podcasts with Karl. I'm 15 minutes into the episode where Karl goes to India. So far, so good!!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I just watched the first episode this week! I loved it! The others are waiting for me to watch.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

So far I've seen the Wall of China episode and the India episode.

I have to say - based on what Karl has seen so far, I agree with him. I wouldn't go to either of those places if those are the conditions there. I'll stay right here thank you very much.

Then again, my rule of thumb for traveling is "if ice is a luxury there, I'll stay here". It's not that ice is that important to me. It's just a very good indicator that they will not have the conveniences that I need in order to enjoy myself.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Yeah. Traveling is overrated. Especially now... I'd rather watch shows like this.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

China and India are not hardship travel places because they have tons of decent hotels etc.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> China and India are not hardship travel places because they have tons of decent hotels etc.


I'll buy that, but what's with the lack of toilet paper that Karl found? Do the people that are far enough above the poverty line to have indoor plumbing really not use toilet paper?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> I'll buy that, but what's with the lack of toilet paper that Karl found? Do the people that are far enough above the poverty line to have indoor plumbing really not use toilet paper?


Toilet paper is not used in all parts of the world . . . they have other, uh, methods of, um, you know . . .


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> Toilet paper is not used in all parts of the world . . . they have other, uh, methods of, um, you know . . .


Actually, I don't know. That's why I'm thinking it's so gross. Do these people just smell like crap all day?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm not going to even get into it . . . you can google to read all about the bathroom practices around the world. 

But I do know that many people in other countries think the idea of toilet paper is "gross." When they visit North America they are looking for a bidet or pitcher of water in the bathroom and are disgusted to find thin paper. So it's all in what you are used to.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> I'm not going to even get into it . . . you can google to read all about the bathroom practices around the world.
> 
> But I do know that many people in other countries think the idea of toilet paper is "gross." When they visit North America they are looking for a bidet or pitcher of water in the bathroom and are disgusted to find thin paper. So it's all in what you are used to.


The specific scene I was remembering was Karl standing over one of those porcelain "holes in the floor". It looked like it would flush/drain using water, so I fail to see why thin paper going along for the ride would gross anyone out.

I thought of a bidet, but I didn't think there would be one in the home of a low-income/poverty-stricken person in those countries.

How that type of cleanup would be done with a pitcher of water is beyond me. I don't think I want to know.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Okay. Now you've got ME curious... I'm gonna go with "they use their hand" for fifty dollars please.. It explains why in some countries it is considered rude to shake hands with the right hand. I don't think it's THAT gross as long as they wash up afterwards. We're talking hand here right? What is the hand? What do I win? 

Just got through watching my first episode of this. Not bad. I'll probably watch another one before I make my final judgement.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

If you're correct, I fail to see how anyone could think using "thin paper" is gross but using their hand isn't!


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

I've been to a few places in Central America where they tell you not to put toilet paper down the toilets because the plumbing can't handle it, and instead it goes through a trash can. I've never wondered whether the locals use toilet paper at all, but does kinda make me wonder in hindsight.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> If you're correct, I fail to see how anyone could think using "thin paper" is gross but using their hand isn't!


I actually have no dog in this fight. I'm a TP guy all the way, but that doesn't mean I couldn't use my hand if I HAD to. The alternative is WAY grosser. Have you ever "sharted"? It's not a nice feeling...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

bareyb said:


> I actually have no dog in this fight. I'm a TP guy all the way, but that doesn't mean I couldn't use my hand if I HAD to. The alternative is WAY grosser. Have you ever "sharted"? It's not a nice feeling...


Oh, I wasn't thinking you weren't a TP guy - I was just addressing Magnolia's statement: But I do know that many people in other countries think the idea of toilet paper is "gross."

Toilet paper is gross but using your hand isn't?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> Oh, I wasn't thinking you weren't a TP guy - I was just addressing Magnolia's statement: But I do know that many people in other countries think the idea of toilet paper is "gross."
> 
> Toilet paper is gross but using your hand isn't?


FWIW, I think both methods are kind of gross when you think about it. Poo is just... Not nice stuff.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> If you're correct, I fail to see how anyone could think using "thin paper" is gross but using their hand isn't!


maybe that the paper would just sit around with waste products on it? who knows. Customs and traditions and beliefs are usually very confusing to outside siders.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> The specific scene I was remembering was Karl standing over one of those porcelain "holes in the floor". It looked like it would flush/drain using water, so I fail to see why thin paper going along for the ride would gross anyone out.


It's not the idea of the paper "going along for the ride" that grosses anyone out . . . it's the, uh, effectiveness of the paper method . . . ugh, I don't want to talk about this! _:: putting hands over ears, la, la, la! ::_ 

But yes, that's why they only eat with one hand and shake hands with that hand and all that . . . the other hand is for cleaning your business, with water, although of course you're supposed to wash after. 

I don't know why I even bothered to comment on this, but I went to college with people from all over the world, including India and the Middle East, and this topic would come up often enough. I also dated several people from other countries.

_ETA:_ I haven't even seen this episode, I've got it on my Tivo to watch at some point. I think it might have missed an episode or two and I want to see them in order. But the idea of Karl going anywhere is pretty funny so I'm looking forward to it. I remember once when he went on holiday to some resort in Spain and he had a lot of comments to make about how boring it was, so he seems like an unhappy camper anywhere outside his comfort zone.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I've seen when Karl went to India and Jordan. My DVR doesn't show any future recordings. I'm wondering if I caught the show right at the end? If so, I'm going to have to check usenet for the other episodes.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> I've seen when Karl went to India and Jordan. My DVR doesn't show any future recordings. I'm wondering if I caught the show right at the end? If so, I'm going to have to check usenet for the other episodes.


Nevermind, I figured it out. I've only missed China and that reairs tonight. I don't know why my DVR said zero future recordings for the show this morning as it actually has a couple episodes it plans to record.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> I've seen when Karl went to India and Jordan. My DVR doesn't show any future recordings. I'm wondering if I caught the show right at the end? If so, I'm going to have to check usenet for the other episodes.


Those are episodes #2 & #3 I believe. And they are on usenet, or at least were last week, so you should be able to get them. There is also an episode #0 on usenet which was a preview for the whole series.


----------



## bobino (Jul 24, 2002)

markz said:


> There is also an episode #0 on usenet which was a preview for the whole series.


I've only watched part of the preview episode and I'm pretty much turned off by the series. I may never watch anything with Ricky Gervais ever. Not everything is that funny. It fact, most of it isn't funny at all.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Love this show. I missed the Jordan episode though. I think the guide data is screwed up for this show. Karl is great and I tend to agree with most of what he says. I love how he is has not even seen the Taj Mahal yet and he goes, "I can already tell you it's not worth all this".


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

bobino said:


> I've only watched part of the preview episode and I'm pretty much turned off by the series. I may never watch anything with Ricky Gervais ever. Not everything is that funny. It fact, most of it isn't funny at all.


I think a lot of what Karl says is funny, but Gervais's laugh is way too over the top. I find him very annoying. Besides Gervais's laugh, my other nit with this show is his characterization of Karl that they show in the ads for the show. I've only seen the preview and the China episodes, but I don't see Karl as a dim-witted, empty-headed, moronic idiot. I'm sure it's all to help ratings, but I'm guessing more people agree with most of what Karl says than not.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I'm watching the first episode now about China-and I'm loving it. Poor Karl. I have to agree with him-I'm not going to China.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

If my nephew marries, he will most likely marry a Chinese national (he works in China) so I hafta go.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Watching the India episode now. :O


----------



## JerryLBell (May 3, 2002)

mike_k said:


> I think a lot of what Karl says is funny, but Gervais's laugh is way too over the top. I find him very annoying. Besides Gervais's laugh, my other nit with this show is his characterization of Karl that they show in the ads for the show. I've only seen the preview and the China episodes, but I don't see Karl as a dim-witted, empty-headed, moronic idiot. I'm sure it's all to help ratings, but I'm guessing more people agree with most of what Karl says than not.


I first came to know of Karl (whom Ricky often refers to as a "round-headed, shaved monkey") from listening to Ricky Gervais' podcasts. Karl really _is_ "a dim-witted, empty-headed, moronic idiot." His take on things is so far out there and so weirdly ill-informed that you have to wonder if he's even from this planet. Though Ricky (and, to a lesser extent, Steven) is incredibly mean to Karl (though he professes to absolutely adore him), it's really easy to feel vastly superior to Karl.

That said, I'm finding that Karl's reactions to a lot of the bizarre places and activities that Ricky & Steven put him into are almost exactly my own. The more I watch the show, the more I recognize more than a little Karl in me. That freaks me out more than I care to admit.

The wife and I are quite enjoying this "anti-travel" travel show. We're still not sure why it's on the Science Channel, but it makes as much sense as putting "Firely" on that channel or wrestling on the stupidly named "ScyFy".


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Karl simply has no filter when he thinks/speaks. I appreciate his child-like honesty.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

With Gervais/Merchant putting him up in lousy hotels, setting up unpleasant activities, etc. it's really giving Karl a false view of these locales. I realize they're doing it for comedic effect (and it works), but in some of the promos they present it as trying to "broaden his world view" and I think that's a bit disingenuous.

All that said, I love watching Karl in those uncomfortable situations.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

JerryLBell said:


> That said, I'm finding that Karl's reactions to a lot of the bizarre places and activities that Ricky & Steven put him into are almost exactly my own. *The more I watch the show, the more I recognize more than a little Karl in me. That freaks me out more than I care to admit.*


Me too. I guess this is a big reason why I object to him calling Karl "a dim-witted, empty-headed, moronic idiot."


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> ...but in some of the promos they present it as trying to "broaden his world view" and I think that's a bit disingenuous...


I don't think it's any more disingenuous than the "perfect world" pamphlets and brochures showing the areas that Karl explores. The whirlwind of garbage at the Great Pyramids wasn't something I ever expected.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

JerryLBell said:


> I first came to know of Karl (whom Ricky often refers to as a "round-headed, shaved monkey") from listening to Ricky Gervais' podcasts. Karl really _is_ "a dim-witted, empty-headed, moronic idiot." His take on things is so far out there and so weirdly ill-informed that you have to wonder if he's even from this planet. Though Ricky (and, to a lesser extent, Steven) is incredibly mean to Karl (though he professes to absolutely adore him), it's really easy to feel vastly superior to Karl.
> 
> That said, I'm finding that Karl's reactions to a lot of the bizarre places and activities that Ricky & Steven put him into are almost exactly my own. The more I watch the show, the more I recognize more than a little Karl in me. That freaks me out more than I care to admit.
> 
> The wife and I are quite enjoying this "anti-travel" travel show. We're still not sure why it's on the Science Channel, but it makes as much sense as putting "Firely" on that channel or wrestling on the stupidly named "ScyFy".


Karl really is a bit daft. Remember when they were talking about Insects and he thought the Walking Stick came about because a bug mated with a stick?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

My favorite part of the India episode:

"I've learnt a lot. I've seen a lot. I've done a lot. I've shat a lot.&#8221;


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I really enjoyed this series.:up:

Now I am really curious to see what Karl's devoted girlfriend looks like.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

getreal said:


> I really enjoyed this series.:up:
> 
> Now I am really curious to see what Karl's devoted girlfriend looks like.


There's always been a lot of debate about this. The woman in the picture below has the correct name, lives in the correct town and works at the BBC as Karl's Suzanne does (she works for Match of The Day ) but there is no real proof. FYI They once split up because Karl said her new hairstyle made her look like Noddy Holder from Slade.

Also Pilkipedia is a fun site http://www.pilkipedia.co.uk/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

I travel a lot, I've been in most of the places he has been. As someone said above the cheap hotels and weird activities aren't any more realistic than the sanitized tourist version. I try to live in the tourist world and see a bit of both.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The Idiot just seemed to not like any of the food. I will sort of gag if I find out it was made out of something weird but then remember that I enjoyed it. 
They had bad guide info for the Peru episode so I hope to get it recorded soon. I have heard that the trip to Machu Pichu is a fairly tough trip for even seasoned travelers.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I recently found that seasons 1 thru 3 of this are available on US Netflix streaming now.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I watched the first two episodes on Netflix over the weekend. Funny stuff.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Would this be ok for an 11 yr old? I'm always looking for something to watch with the kiddo.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

I watched the first couple through Netflix as well and I was literally laughing out loud several times throughout the episodes. His reaction to eating the toads was tame compared to what I would have done.


----------

